

Show HN: Mobile image cropping that doesn't suck - blazing_grey
https://github.com/lharding/CropCircle

======
sharemywin
doesn't look like it does ellipses? I had looked into doing something similar
for faces but needed to use ellipses.

~~~
blazing_grey
It does indeed do ellipses - just pass a falsey value for forceAspect in the
constructor options and it will let you select an arbitrary ellipse. You can
also pass a float value for forceAspect to get that aspect ratio (e.g. 1.777 =
= 16:9 TV screen).

